# Algae ID



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

I have this stuff in my tank that looks like either green spot algae or the fuzz algae. Could you help me recognize what it is and, perhaps, suggest a way of dealing with it ?

So, here is how it looks on the glass:










and here is how it looks on the rocks:










I was not cleaning it for a while on purpose, hoping it will go away, but it isn't. I can kill it pretty effectively with spot treatment of excel, but then it comes back in a week or so.

In general this stuff looks like GSA at first, but then after a while it starts to "fuzz-up" and then looks like fuzz algae ...

Here are the specs of my tank:

10G
4 x 10W 6500K bulbs
EI dosing, the nutrient levels (according to unreliable test kits) are through the roof
DYI CO2, around 30-40 ppm (according to fill-a-cup-and-wait-a-day method)

Thanks !!!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It looks like you may have GDA, or Green Dust Algae, unless I'm mistaken. It's a pain to deal with unless you have been bestowed with a good sense of paitence. 

Let it grow for about 3 weeks, without scraping the glass or anything. It'll go through it's life cycle and eventally die-off. Then remove all possible traces of it mechanically (i.e. razorblade) and do a 50% waterchange. It shouldn't comeback.

This method worked for me, additional info can be found here.

I wouldn't attempt anything until you get further verification, just in case.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Dewmazz !

My only hezitation is that many describe GDA as "slimy", and I can't really say that mine is. Also, it clearly developped from green spots - the spots came first, then they developed ito the "fuzz". So, I'll count your opinion in (thanks again  ) and let's see what others say.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

So, I am just going to re-activate this thread in case someone recognizes that algae


----------

